# Where to buy Cure in Canada (list)



## gibsorz

Hey all, as I see a lot of people asking where to buy Prague powder #1 or other curing agents. I am starting with canada, because there are less major cities, but I am going to try to list here places to buy your curing products. Please make sure you verify what you are buying, and the % of Nitrite/Nitrate in the product. Prague powder is 6.25% nitrite. Other products sold may vary in % changing how much you need to use. 

British Columbia 

Stuffers Supply Company 
Monday-Friday 8:00AM-5:00PM
http://www.stuffers.com
22958 Fraser Highway,
Langley, BC

Coopers Foods
#38 - 1800 Tranquille Road
Kamloops, BC V2B 3L9

Alberta

DNR Sausage Supplies
Tuesday-Friday 9:00AM-5:30PM
Saturday 9:00AM-3:00PM
http://www.dnrsausagesupplies.ca 
2011 39 Ave NE, Calgary, AB T2E 6R7

Butchers and Packers Supplies
Monday-Friday 8:00AM-5:00PM
Saturday 9:00AM-12:00PM
http://www.butchersandpackers.com
12225 Fort Road, Edmonton

Halford's
Monday-Friday 8:00AM-6:00PM
http://www.halfordsmailorder.com/
8629 126th Ave, Edmonton

Saskatchewan

JBs Sausage Supplies
(No hours listed)
http://www.jbsausagesupplies.com/
1025 Park Street, Regina
734 45th Street W., Saskatoon (opening soon)

Manitoba 

Canada Compound
(No hours listed)
http://www.canadacompound.com
900 Bradford St, Winnipeg

Ontario

Canada Compound
(No hours listed)
http://www.canadacompound.com
391 Rowntree Dairy Road, Woodbridge (GTA)

BSA
5266 General Road, unit 18-19
Mississauga, Ontario, L4W 1Z7
http://www.bsa.ca

Quebec

BSA
6005 Boulevard Couture
Montréal, Québec, H1P 3E1
http://www.bsa.ca/en/contact

Nova Scotia

Prime Top Cuts
(No hours listed)
http://www.primetopcuts.com
6 Freeman Street, Middleton

I have not yet been able to identify a location for New Brunswick, PEI, Newfoundland or the Territories. Will update if/when I do.


----------



## daveomak

Edit....


----------



## gibsorz

I think they just ship/sell to canada, I don't think they have an actual store. I am more looking to list places where you can walk in to buy it. It is easy to find online (amazon, anywhere listed above, ebay, sausagemaker.com etc. etc)


----------



## atomicsmoke

Great initiative. Thank you.

One thing though: Canada Compound sells (and makes) Readycure not Prague#1. Readycure has a concentration of 1% sodium nitrite vs 6.25% in Prague#1 - perfectly usable for the same purpose but dosage needs to be adjusted.

Readycure is also sold in Highland Farms supermarkets.


----------



## gibsorz

Yes, also some Sell FS cure, which is 5% instead of 6.25%. If it doesn't say prague powder #1 make sure to look at the % and calculate your measurements accordingly.


----------



## knotfree

I  get big bulk bags of cure#1 and premix ready to use curing salt in at my place of employment.We COV into random sized packs and re- sell to the local customers here In Kamloops B.C.     Coopers Foods (Brock location)


----------



## gibsorz

Thanks Knot, added you guys into the list. Good location for all the people from the interior.


----------



## zalbar

B.S.A. also sells cure #1 and #2

Quebec, Ontario and uhm.... India...

http://www.bsa.ca/en/contact

1kg of either was $6

Cure #1 they call Cure 64 / Saumurage 64

Cure #2 they call Dry & Semi Dry Sausage Cure / Saumurage Saucisses Seches & Demi Seches













cure.jpg



__ zalbar
__ Oct 5, 2014


----------



## gibsorz

Thanks zalbar, will add it in. They are a walk in store I take it?


----------



## zalbar

They're more like Canada Compund and sell commercially, though you can walk in and buy from them. They have equipment as well but some of it is on the largish size.

Their charcuterie division facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/BSA.SMB


----------



## dreamkeeper

I found this place on Chowhound Toronto Area sausage and curing needs they have a lot of useful stuff.

Very helpful staff.

Yes Group

201 Don Park Road

Unit 1

Markham, Ontario

L3R 1C2

Close to HWY 404 & Denison St.

Food Industry - Equipment - Supplies - Consulting

www.yesgroup.ca

[email protected]


----------



## dukeburger

The Grocery People Warehouse Market in Edmonton sells Morton TenderQuick. I will keep my eyes peeled for cure #1 and #2 the next time I'm there.

*The Grocery People Warehouse Market*

*14505 Yellowhead Trail NW
Edmonton, AB T5L 3C4*


----------



## atomicsmoke

It seems BSA doesn't sale.retail. 
However here is a distributor who responds promptly and arranges order pickup at BSA reception in Mssissauga.

www.jan-gordon.com


----------

